# Are there any LDS Kindle Users on Here?



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

Are there any other LDS Kindle users in this forum? I love the Kindle but LDS books are fairly limited. I thought that we could create a thread to keep each other informed on our Kindle book finds.

My best find was the Autobiography of Parley P Pratt for $1.00



I recommend it and would love to see your recommendations as well.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

Hey, yes there are other LDS users here. I'm not into church history right now. I have read all I can get my hands or should I say my kindle on of Chris Stewart. I just loved his "The Great and Terrible" series. Not all of his books are available on the Kindle yet. I have read all that are though and have loved them all. I haven't looked or read very many church books other than some by LDS authors. ( Chris Stewart, Stephenie Meyer, Brandon Mull, just to name some of my favorites)

Newt


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LDS?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Church of Latter Day Saints, aka Mormons.


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

Newt said:


> Hey, yes there are other LDS users here. I'm not into church history right now. I have read all I can get my hands or should I say my kindle on of Chris Stewart. I just loved his "The Great and Terrible" series. Not all of his books are available on the Kindle yet. I have read all that are though and have loved them all. I haven't looked or read very many church books other than some by LDS authors. ( Chris Stewart, Stephenie Meyer, Brandon Mull, just to name some of my favorites)
> 
> Newt


I loved the Chris Stewart Series until the ending. I didn't even know that the last book was the final until a couple of weeks after I read it when someone else mentioned it. The last 20 pages of the last book read like an after thought. It seems like after he finished the last book, he decided he didn't want to write anymore and so he just ended the series. The last 20 pages felt like another author wrote it. I was very disappointed. But the entire series up to that point was very good.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Church of Latter Day Saints, aka Mormons.


I hate to correct you, but it's The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints.
Because people leave Jesus Christ out of the name a lot of people don't think that we are true Christians, but we are.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Newt said:


> I hate to correct you, but it's The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints.
> Because people leave Jesus Christ out of the name a lot of people don't think that we are true Christians, but we are.


Sorry, I didn't mean to mis-speak. I had originally just intended to type "Latter Day Saints," but then thought that would not be clear, so typed "Church of." No offense meant. I have been to Salt Lake and know you are Christians.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to mis-speak. I had originally just intended to type "Latter Day Saints," but then thought that would not be clear, so typed "Church of." No offense meant. I have been to Salt Lake and know you are Christians.


None taken, I just am a little anal about some things, well ok alot of things.
But hey you knew who we were in the end. 
Yea Mormons.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I attended a conference in Salt Lake City longer ago than I want to admit, we toured the whole city and were able to attend a rehearsal of the choir.  I still have the Book of Mormon I got on that trip.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I would love to see The Work and The Glory series on Kindle, that would be awesome!


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I would love to see The Work and The Glory series on Kindle, that would be awesome!


Work and the Glory was good but I liked The Fire of the Covenant a little better.

What are you guys reading now?


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I am not a Mormon, but have much love for the church. I recently posted a thread on here in which Orson Scott Card reviewed his Kindle and said he was so thrilled with it that he intended on putting ALL of his works in Kindle format as soon as he could work out the details with the publishers and such. I believe he writes a good bit of Mormon literature as well so hopefully those will soon be available.


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

Orson Scott Card is a newer favorite of mine.  I never really read anything of his until last year.  I listen to books on tape on my commute to work most of the time.  Last summer I couldn't find anything to listen too so I settled for the Women of Genesis.  I was really impressed and so I read Enders Game which is now in my all time top 25 books.

One thing that I love about this forum is that we all read, a lot.  I know many people that do not have an all time top 25, because they have never read 25 books in their entire life.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> I recently posted a thread on here in which Orson Scott Card reviewed his Kindle and said he was so thrilled with it that he intended on putting ALL of his works in Kindle format as soon as he could work out the details with the publishers and such.


Was he including his "Ender" series of books to be Kindleized? Out of the 8, it looks like only #7 is currently available on Kindle. I've never read them, but a friend recently recommended them.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

He said his entire collection. His website www.hatrack.com you can search for the archives. Somewhere in there is a review for the Kindle and he discusses his intentions...


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had a hard time finding a copy of the Book of Mormon that I like and came across this one today. It's free and it looks a lot more usable than other versions I've tried.

http://dslawrence.com/blog/2009/07/kindle-book-of-mormon/


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll check it out thanks.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I've had a hard time finding a copy of the Book of Mormon that I like and came across this one today. It's free and it looks a lot more usable than other versions I've tried.
> 
> http://dslawrence.com/blog/2009/07/kindle-book-of-mormon/


Do you mind if a non-Mormon asks a totally dumb question? What is the difference between the "Personal," "Family," and "Class" Book of Mormon?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

marianner said:


> Do you mind if a non-Mormon asks a totally dumb question? What is the difference between the "Personal," "Family," and "Class" Book of Mormon?


As far as I can tell it keeps track of where you are reading personally, with your family and with your Sunday School class. With one copy of the book on the Kindle it's difficult to keep track of all those different locations, especially when you have additional bookmarks.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> As far as I can tell it keeps track of where you are reading personally, with your family and with your Sunday School class. With one copy of the book on the Kindle it's difficult to keep track of all those different locations, especially when you have additional bookmarks.


Ah, so it's the same text, just different meta-data? Great idea!


----------



## clarkkent93 (May 8, 2010)

Maybe we can jumpstart this thread.

Just got my Kindle 2 this past weekend and loving it.  I noticed though that LDS books tend to be more expensive than others.  I guess I was used to seeing them under $10.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't mean to be disrespectful, but I don't understand what you mean by LDS books.  I mean, I'm Catholic, but I don't just read Catholic books?  Thanks!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I think they're looking for books like Jesus the Christ, and such that deal with LDS doctrine.    I don't think they mean that they only read LDS books.

I'm a member of the LDS church, and the book I wrote is totally fiction with no religion in it.  I read a lot of other non-church books.

Hope that helps!

Vicki


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

clarkkent93 said:


> Maybe we can jumpstart this thread.
> 
> Just got my Kindle 2 this past weekend and loving it. I noticed though that LDS books tend to be more expensive than others. I guess I was used to seeing them under $10.


This is true but it is mainly the books offered through Deseret Book. I have seen them sell ebooks for more than $40 which seems a little ridiculous. Over the last decade their book prices have gone through the roof. Corporate greed seems to have taken over.

If you are looking for the latest books and they are published by Deseret Book you either have to avoid them or pay an overinflated price. If you are looking for some of the classics that are a little older you can usually find them for $0.99.

Some of my favorites are:

Biography and Family Record of Lorenzo Snow
Autobiography of Parley P Pratt
Jesus The Christ
Autobiography of Benjamin F Johnson
History of the Prophet by His Mother
Twelve Mormon Homes
The Life of Nephi
The Life of Heber C Kimball

If you find any others in the $1 range that you like let me know.


----------



## Anne Bradshaw (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm late jumping in here, and may be _too_ late if everyone's up and gone  but want to at least try. Yes, I'm an LSD author on Kindle, and some of my books (see signature) are available at good prices. *True Miracles with Genealogy* is only $2.99, and *DINGO* (not particularly LDS, but definitely Christian), is only 99 cents.

_*Famous Family Nights*_ is under the control of my publisher (other two are not), so is more expensive at $9.87. I know, not a good strategy in my opinion, but still less than the paperback.

I've seen other LDS authors' books coming onto Kindle at a rapid rate lately, but not in the low price range yet.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> I would love to see The Work and The Glory series on Kindle, that would be awesome!


Most of them are Kindlized now.

There was also a lot of books being offered by Dean Hughes and Gerald Lund, both great authors.


----------



## Anne Bradshaw (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah, yes, I agree. Love books by both of those authors. Especially Gerald Lund.


----------



## cbanks (Jan 29, 2013)

LDS Scriptures Premium is the highest rated paid LDS scripture app in the Amazon Appstore, Google Play Store and Barnes & Noble Nook Store. Check it out!

LDS Scriptures Premium at the Amazon Appstore
LDS Scriptures Premium at the Google Play Store
LDS Scriptures Premium at the Barnes & Noble Nook Store


----------

